# Dark exports



## mikecox (Jul 22, 2015)

The images that I export are darker than the edited image in Lr.








Here is the export preset I use.





Is there something I can do to prevent this?


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 23, 2015)

check colour space being used with editing compared to export colour space


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Mike

It is likely that the exported JPEG is not being viewed in a colour-managed application.
Comparing it to the image in Lightroom is not comparing apples with apples.

If I am wrong let me know and we will revisit this.

Tony Jay


----------



## mikecox (Jul 24, 2015)

Ian.B said:


> check colour space being used with editing compared to export colour space


I checked, I'm using sRGB which I decided on because most of my work goes up on a website.  In my last three sets the images were all darker than what Lr exported

http://sosorgan.org/photogallery.htm

I enjoyed looking at your work. I can almost see you wondering around with your camera, looking for interesting things to shoot.


----------



## mikecox (Jul 24, 2015)

Tony Jay said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> It is likely that the exported JPEG is not being viewed in a colour-managed application.
> Comparing it to the image in Lightroom is not comparing apples with apples.
> ...


Hi Jay,

I email my exported set to my boss and he puts them up on the website.  His work doesn't come out dark, like mine, so wouldn't that r\o your theory, since both mine and his get to the web site by the same route.


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 24, 2015)

I better leave your drama to those who would really know



mikecox said:


> I checked, I'm using sRGB which I decided on because most of my work goes up on a website.  In my last three sets the images were all darker than what Lr exported
> 
> http://sosorgan.org/photogallery.htm
> 
> *I enjoyed looking at your work*. I can almost see you wandering around with your camera, looking for interesting things to shoot.



thank you for saying that; my recent pics are very different to my usual nature/country images.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 24, 2015)

mikecox said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> I email my exported set to my boss and he puts them up on the website. His work doesn't come out dark, like mine, so wouldn't that r\o your theory, since both mine and his get to the web site by the same route.



Maybe, maybe not.
Considering that I don't fully know your workflow, and know nothing about your boss's workflow it is impossible to compare.
Probably, all options still need to be considered.

Tony Jay


----------



## mikecox (Jul 25, 2015)

Tony Jay said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> Considering that I don't fully know your workflow, and know nothing about your boss's workflow it is impossible to compare.
> Probably, all options still need to be considered.
> 
> Tony Jay


Your right, we'll just keep looking.  Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## dabsond (Jan 3, 2016)

Any resolution to this.  I am having the same issue.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 3, 2016)

dabsond said:


> Any resolution to this.  I am having the same issue.



Have you exported with sRGB as the color profile?  And are you viewing the exported image in a color managed application?

--Ken


----------



## dabsond (Jan 4, 2016)

Replytoken said:


> Have you exported with sRGB as the color profile?  And are you viewing the exported image in a color managed application?
> 
> --Ken



I am exporting in sRGB.  I have done some further reading.  When I open the file in Photoshop, all is well.  It is applications that do not manage color that I have a problem with.  I would like others to view the photos as I edit them if possible.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 4, 2016)

dabsond said:


> I am exporting in sRGB.  I have done some further reading.  When I open the file in Photoshop, all is well.  It is applications that do not manage color that I have a problem with.  I would like others to view the photos as I edit them if possible.



Agreed and very frustrating , but we cannot control our viewer's software or monitor calibrations, or lack thereof.

--Ken


----------

